# Gas mileage when pulling different types of trailers?



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

The heavier the trailer the less mpg you will get. 
The less aerodynamic the trailer the less mpg you will get.

however a light trailer can also be an unstable trailer.

You are never going to get exact mpg's as it completely depends on your truck, your trailer, what weight you have in your trailer and the way you drive.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks faye and yes, I realize I'm never going to get an exact number, even if I did tell you exactly how I drive, what I pull, and what I pull with. But I'm just trying to get a general idea


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

I drive a 2000 Ford Excursion and pulling my 2 horse stock trailer I get about 8-9 MPG. 

Awful, I know. Regularly I get about 13 MPG. And I have 40 gallon tank, the truck takes unleaded regular gas. So, filling up is my least favorite time because I watch the price just go up and up, lol. Also why I avoid pulling with my truck at all costs.


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

My answer is just about the same as "Strange's." 
I have a 2004 Dodge Ram 1500. I get about 13 mpg when I'm Not pulling. Probably about 8 or 9 when I am pulling. (35 gallon tank) and I have just about the lightest trailer you can get.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Well, there's the obvious, aluminum would be lightest, aluminum over steel second, and steel heaviest. Then there's your truck. If you're maxing out it's towing capacity, it will use more gas (and kill your tranny) than if you use a truck rated for more towing. I don't know about your area, but I'm suddenly seeing lots of aluminum over steel trailers for sale close to your price range, at least hear in the northeast. Do you know what you van is rated to tow?


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I pull a 16ft steel bp and i get around 13mpg When I hook up the 3h SL w/8ft LQ I get 11mpg and it's all aluminum. I average 16 around town I pull with a 06 F250 ext cab 6.0 diesel.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

MyBoyPuck said:


> Well, there's the obvious, aluminum would be lightest, aluminum over steel second, and steel heaviest. Then there's your truck. If you're maxing out it's towing capacity, it will use more gas (and kill your tranny) than if you use a truck rated for more towing. I don't know about your area, but I'm suddenly seeing lots of aluminum over steel trailers for sale close to your price range, at least hear in the northeast. Do you know what you van is rated to tow?


We have a 15 passenger van at the moment, rated for 10,000 lbs...so it's pretty much good to go  But we're hedging between getting a steel trailer which is cheaper versus a slightly more expensive aluminum skin/steel frame...but there is about a $2k price difference in trailers for the ones we're looking at. So basically I'm wondering if the gas $$ difference over the course of the first year would essentially "pay for itself" if we splurged on the nicer trailer?

I would probably be going at least an hour's drive away almost every weekend in the summer...maybe once a month throughout the winter.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> We have a 15 passenger van at the moment, rated for 10,000 lbs...so it's pretty much good to go  But we're hedging between getting a steel trailer which is cheaper versus a slightly more expensive aluminum skin/steel frame...but there is about a $2k price difference in trailers for the ones we're looking at. So basically I'm wondering if the gas $$ difference over the course of the first year would essentially "pay for itself" if we splurged on the nicer trailer?
> 
> I would probably be going at least an hour's drive away almost every weekend in the summer...maybe once a month throughout the winter.


If I was you I would go for the aluminum trailer. Reason being is that it isn't going to rust away on you and if you ever decide to sell it you will get most of your money back out of it. Plus save ya in fuel cost in the long run. I will never buy another steel trailer. To much maintenace on them verus the aluminum. Plus resale..... Good luck in your search...


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

oh I agree with you one hundred percent...I'm just trying to put some numbers together to convince my hubby 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I went to show with a friend's steel trailer. That thing was HEEEAAAVY!! I think you would definitely make up the difference with an aluminum trailer. Like others said, the resale value is great.


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

I have a steel 2 horse straight haul and a 3500 GMC and i dont notice a gas change when i pull the trailer.


----------

